# I have exciting news...



## maherwoman (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok...anyone that knows me well has always asked...

"Are you going to have more children? Or are you going to have just Emily?"

I've had COUNTLESS people ask me this...and I always had the same answer:

"Nope, we're just gonna stick with one."

Then comes the diluge of questions...

"Why just one? Doesn't she want a brother or sister? Don't you feel bad that she doesn't have someone to play with? Why not have more?" etc. etc. etc.

This is something I've experienced, mostly since marrying Danny in 2005. People just never really understood, but I was totally okay with that.

Recently, Danny and I had quite the pregnancy scare...and it got us thinking. Why DON'T we have another? Would it be so horrible? I started crying at the idea of going through labor again (it was really horrible for me, I had many huge things go wrong...enough so that they had to give me four pints of blood before I left the hospital), but Danny reminded me that this time around, things are different...I have HIM. (I was single when I had Em...and met Danny when she was about two years old.)

So, we talked about it for a long time, and I realized...I really would love to have another child. But not just have 'another child', as much as I realized, have another child WITH HIM. You see, Em's never been just 'some kid' for him...he's taken her on full-fledged as his own daughter...so for us, it would be like having another child together.

I started to actually get excited about the idea! This is simply not my normal reaction to the idea of having another! Then I started thinking about how much help Em would be with the baby, and what an amazing older sister she would be, and how much wonderful help I would get from Danny, and how much love the little one would have...

So, we've decided to have another child...just one more. Heck, we've even thought of names for him or her! We're going to name him Robert William if he's a boy (both our dad's names), and Katie Elizabeth if she's a girl (the middle name being a tribute to his late mom). 

So, there ya go! I'm really excited, even though I'm not pregnant yet.  I think this is going to be a really great thing for our family, and I feel like I'm ready now. I sure wasn't before...but I have so much more support this time around, it'll be so great! (You'll have to excuse my thinking singly when I think of having a baby...as I don't know what it's like to have one WITH someone...but I will now!)

I'm even going to start collecting things for the baby...Em wants to buy stuffies for him/her, and books. Can't really start collecting clothes (if only due to the fact that I don't want to dress a girl in yellow or green, lol), but we can start collecting other things. 

I'm excited!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What a momentous and wonderful decision!


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Rosie! Thats great news!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

That is awesome! Rob saysthat is a good name. His name is...Robert William.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations on making such an incredible decision! It will be special having a baby WITH someone... Blessings on you all!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow 
it sounds likeyour homewould be such an awesome and lovingplace for ababy to grow up in....
so go for it


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 8, 2009)

you like me so much you're naming your kid after me! 

That's great news Rosie! I hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin was almost named "Katie Elizabeth" - I LOVE that name...

Here's hoping for a girl! (Or even a boy - as long as the baby is healthy).

Congrats on the decision.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 8, 2009)

ROSIE!!!! What a wonderful decision to make!!!!!! I'm so happy for you your husband, and Emily!!!!!!!

Good luck, and you know....have fun trying!!!!!! 

Please keep us all updated! HOORAY BABY!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2009)

congratulations on the decision to have another baby!!!!!!!!!

If you have any concerns about what happened before just go to your ob before hand and talk everything over with them before hand


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much, guys!! 

We're excited...and I'm trying not to go out and buy a whole lot of baby stuff before I even get pregnant, lol! 

So, I told my dad...and his response to the boy's name? "Oh, Honey...I'm so honored! But PLEASE PLEASE don't name him Robert! I hated my name my whole life...name him something cool like Bob, or Bobby, or Salamander." LOL!! My dad's a card. I had to laugh...I've always hated people calling him Bob or Bobby. When I was a teenager, and someone called him one of the two, I said to him, "God, I HATE IT when people call you that!" And he said, "Why? I LOVE it!" It was too funny...

So, Robert's out...but we're going to go with one of the names my dad thinks of, and fit it with William. That way there's at least SOME way to memorialize my dad with his name.

As far as gender...I'm really not sure which way I lean, to be honest. It would be neat to have another girl (they're so easy to pottytrain, etc.), but at the same time, it would be a whole new experience to have a boy...and there wouldn't be the danger of Em comparing herself to a boy. So, I guess whatever happens, happens!

And LOL about the "have fun trying" idea! 

*Ali*...I had no idea Rob's name was Robert William...how funny!! 

And *Katie*...you're so wonderful...I wouldn't mind a bit naming her after you! 

*Peg*...that's funny, that the name is the same you were thinking of naming Robin! 

*Angieluv*...thank you so much. That's so sweet of you!! 

Gosh, guys...what're the odds??


Hugs!!


----------



## BSAR (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your decision! That's so exciting. I think Robert is a fine name, why does your dad hate it? Your dad could call him Robbie if it's okay with you. What's your dad's middle name? Or maybe William Robert, you could call him Liam. My dad's name is William and his brother's name is Robert


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow your story sounds a lot like mine!!!! I am now pregnant and by the time the baby will be born there will be a nine year difference from my only other child. 

isn't great when you find the man of your dreams? someone who can truely be there for you! So wonderful!

I am so excited for you & wish you all the best of luck!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 8, 2009)

That`s great news Rosie! And you will definitely have to post here the moment you get a positive test result! 

(LOL...my ex-husband was a Robert, and a guy who was very special to me later on was (is) William. My ex went by the name Bob, but heaven forbid anyone ever call him Bobby; he`d flip!)

I love the name Katie Elizabeth...


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 8, 2009)

Yaaay! Congrats! How exciting must it be to plan to have a baby ?! I can't wait until Ryan and I plan to have one, but that won't be for another few years.

I am hoping you have a boy!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

In talking even further (you can imagine how excited we are), Danny told me that having another had actually been on his mind for a few weeks now. We have a friend that has two young children, and he said that seeing them together made him think about having another, and made him start being interested in the idea, but he hadn't had a chance to bring it up to me before I brought it up.

More names we thought of for a boy, using the middle name William (out of respect for my dad's unhappiness with using the name Robert):

Our favorite one so far is Keith, so Keith William.

Danny likes Isaac.

We also thought of: Harvey, Patrick, Kevin, Shawn, and Blake.

We're having fun looking through baby name books, laughing about names we just wouldn't use, and just seeing what sounds good, etc. This is fun! 

I've been talking with Em a lot, making sure she's really okay with everything. I let her know that yes, she'll see us buying lots of things for the baby, but that's just because we're starting from scratch with a new baby, whereas we were able to buy her current things (bed, toys, etc.) gradually. I also let her know that yes, she'll see us buying the baby a lot of clothes, but I let her know that it's because babies spit up and such, and then need a change of clothes (which adds up to several changes of clothing a day, etc.), and she understood everything. We're working really hard at making sure she doesn't feel left out. She's going to be a HUGE part of everything...helping me out a lot in bathing, changing, clothing, and playing with the baby...and she's really excited about the idea! 

We all three really would love to have a boy this time around. It would be really neat, and with how much a tomboy Em is, she would have a blast with a younger brother! 

I bought a copy of What to Expect When You're Expecting (found one for $2 at a thrift store!), so I could brush up on my knowledge of things to expect with pregnancy...and to also show Danny and Em, so they can know what they're getting into, lol. It's so neat looking through it, and remembering various things about when I was pregnant with Emily. 

I also checked out a book from the library that has pictures of a baby as it develops in utero (actual photographs!), and all three of us looked through it together. It's really fascinating!

We also looked around the baby aisles at Target, to see what's new that came out since Em's infanthood...and MAN! There's so much that's new! When it comes time to really start considering prices and what types of things we'll be getting (like, when I actually get pregnant, lol), we'll take a trip over to Babies R Us, where you can try out the strollers (MUST have one that's easy to fold up, has cup holders for me and Baby both, etc.) and carseats to see which ones you like.

Looking around at the baby stuff at Target is a good thing to do before getting pregnant, though, so you can see what prices things are, get a good idea of what financial changes to expect, etc.

I plan on having a pack of each size of diaper (just one, except for the one the baby would currently be at), so there are no surprises. I remember how it would be with Em, one morning she'd wake up and be a totally new size, from having grown overnight. LOL! Sneaky little babies! We're going to do things like get wipes and such from Costco, so we're totally set up with loads of the things we need. (Of course, buying diapers will be post-conception, too.)

So, things are going well. Em and I already bought some books for the baby's library, so we're excited. 

Can't wait to be able to tell you guys when we're pregnant!!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Rosie...I just saw this thread, and am so happy for you guys. When I had Michael, I was really concerned about how Sarah would deal, since she was the little princess who was used to having us and my parents (who lived 4 houses away from us) all to herself. When I talked with our very level-headed pediatrician, he told me that little girls, in his experience, usually act like little mothers, and really enjoy having a real live doll to play with. For the most part, he was absolutely right. We had our moments, mostly after the baby became not just someone that we HAD to take care of. It was a bit rough when the baby began to be someone that we WANTED to pay attention to, and was so cute, and not doing as many gross and disgusting things like "barfing" so often. (That's how she always put it!) 

It's so exciting to be anticipating this new addition.....more bunny lovers being made...I LOVE IT!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the plans!
Big step for Em, working towards being a big sister  I bet she's going to ask you a lot about what she was like when she was small 

Very excited for your family!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 12, 2009)

When the apartments a'rocking, don't come a'knocking!

I hope you don't scare Emily with the process of making the baby, lol! If you're still in the same apartment I can just picture her surprised face in the morning.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok some little things what your doing with Em GREAT! I work with a lady who had alittle girl recently and has an 8 year old girl already and my god daughter is 10 and my best friend just had alittle boy. They both did what you did and things are going smooth.

When it comes to the new things working at Target I learn alot about those products from moms coming in. So feel free to ask.

I like Issac, Shawn, and Patrick.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 12, 2009)

if you plan on breast feeding a good book to get is "so thats what they are for" A guide to breast feeding, it is a good book to have to reference to.


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 12, 2009)

That is so awesome!! I am so excited for you and your family!! How old is your daughter? Our kids are going to be pretty far apart in age. We have an almost 3 year old (b-day next month) and then we want another one so bad but we can't afford 2 in daycare right now. We will have to wait until our son starts school, unless we win the lotto or come into some big money. lol


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a whole lotta news to add to this, except that I HAVE a list of (boy) baby names, but neglected to bring them with me. Sheesh...I'm not even pregnant yet (that I know of), and am already forgetful!! Of course, this is just something that's ME...I grew up with the name Forgetful Jones. LOL!

Anyway, one name I remember, and the one Danny is REALLY partial to...Isaac. I'm not totally sure how I feel about it just yet. I kinda wanted to steer clear of Biblical names, but not for any reason other than the fact that my entire family (close and extended) has always really focused on using ONLY Biblical names. I'm more leaning toward Irish or simple American names.

We DID get pretty interested in the name Curtis, but you should've heard my dad's reaction to THAT one!! Lol...not something I can repeat here, but needless to say, he didn't like it ONE BIT, and he had such a strong reaction, I couldn't possibly rationalize naming the poor kid that now. LOL!

We're also toying with the name Craig. (And, though we are really big fans of Craig Ferguson, and he DID make us think of the name, it wouldn't be that he would be named after him.) We think it's a nice, masculine, strong name. 

We're also really partial to Patrick. (Think: Patrick William...has a nice ring to it! And it seems a nice, honest, strong name.) 

Ugh...thank goodness we have plenty of time to decide!! 

I keep having dreams, too, and wake to realize I've been dreaming about picking out cribs and changing tables, and strollers and carriers. LOL! And in every dream, we're expecting a boy. I don't know if it's prophetic (worth considering, as I tend to have prophetic dreams), but we'll see!!

That's about it for now...until I remember to bring my boy's names list with me. What a goof!

Hugs all around!

Rosie*

Edited to add: I suppose it's an indicator of which names are our favorites, given that those are the ones from the twenty or so list we have that I remembered.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know if you know them, but the band, The Fray, the lead singer is named Issac. 

just wanted to throw that out there, lol.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the name Isaac :biggrin2:!


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 20, 2009)

I love the name Isaac. My best friends dads called Craig Ferguson and his son is Isaac haha. Patrick is also a really nice name to.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness...look what I just found...

Imagine being surrounded by this as a baby!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a whole lot of news on this lately...

Aside from the fact that we've decided against both Isaac & Patrick (Danny didn't really like Patrick, I didn't really like Isaac). We added a few names...let me put what I remember:

Tristan
Kyle
Lucas/Luke
Danny likes Wyatt (though I'm not totally sure)
Ryan
Charles
James (which, coincidentally, is both Danny's middle name, and his grandpa's name...which is who he got it from)

We could be expecting at this point, but I won't know for a couple/few weeks. Let's hope so!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 23, 2009)

Tristan is sweet... perhaps heralding a future of dramatic love scenes :biggrin2:
I like Craig Ferguson too! What a great name.

Also, love the name James, cause then you can call him Jim, Jimmy...
Love "Jim"... and Charles = "Charlie" (awww!)

My brother's name is Dawson, named for Dawson City, Yukon...
Apparently, my name was supposed to be Clayton... 

I bet this is more fun than naming a bunny. So glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm probably opening a can of worms here, but you should check out etsy.com for baby stuff. Everything is handmade or vintage and you can find a bunch of REALLY cool stuff or even request that something be made for you.  

This is one of my favorite sellers, she's from Norway and she make the CUTEST baby shoes ever: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5062323

And if you just go through the catagories for babies I'm sure you'll find a lot of stuff you'll like

I looked up some bunny stuff real fast and here are my favorites, these were all on the first 2 pages out of 15 or so.

Blue and brown bunny blanket, bib, and burp cloth: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_21&listing_id=17732770

Organic Bunny Onesie: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_21&listing_id=16516746

Set of two onesies saying "I'm new Here" "Hello world" and "Help, I'm hungry...": http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_21&listing_id=12697430

Embroidered onesie that says "Some bunny loves you": http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_4&listing_id=19317113


I'm kind of addicted to etsy, you'll have to forgive my insanity


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just saw this thread! Congrats on trying for a new little one!  What a big decision! I bet you will all be very happy, though!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 24, 2009)

_*DIES for that baby room set*_

If I had the money now, I would buy it all for later when we have a kid!


I love the name Wyatt for a boy! We have a lady at work who named her son Wyatt. She also has another son named "Hayden".

I also love the name Tristan.


----------



## Becca (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG I have just seen this thread, Rosie I think thats really great! And you've thought of everything!!! I bet Emily is really excited, how old is she now?

Good Luck -


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe...thanks, guys! 

I just love that baby set...once I saw it, I knew that was the one for us!

So...we've FINALLY made a final decision on a boy name...

Isaac William.

We decided on that one, because Em looked it up, and it means "laughter"...which is something we have so much of in our household. And...I like the sound...especially since knowing what it means. 

So, Katie Elizabeth for a girl, and Isaac William for a boy. 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...thanks, guys!
> 
> I just love that baby set...once I saw it, I knew that was the one for us!
> 
> ...


Such beautiful names :shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you! 

To answer your question...Em is eight currently, but will be turning nine in a couple weeks.  

So, by the time we have a baby, she'll probably be ten. 

Okay...updates!

We took a trip to Babies R Us the other day (actually the last time I was online), and decided on a few things.

We decided on this stroller. We figured the colors were fairly gender neutral (not to mention, I like plaid). We checked out about what felt like a hundred different strollers, and that one was truly the best. I love that it includes an infant carseat...which is something that I didn't get to get all at once last time around (had the carseat before the stroller, and they just so happened to fit together, lol). The stroller seat (when he grows out of the carrier) reclines into four positions, it has plenty of drink holders (including one that's shaped to hold either a round cup or a juice box), it even has a container to hold diapers and wipes by the front handlebars! And it folds down so easily...oh man, I'm gonna be so spoiled!

We decided we liked this crib the best. The front side goes down (which, surprisingly few do), and Danny was actually drawn to it first, and I quickly followed. It's even more beautiful in person! Not to mention, it's convertable, which means that he'll be able to use it as a toddler bed, and later on a twin-size bed (and I think it'll even convert, with extra pieces from the manufacturer, to a full-size bed).

I used this swing when Em was a baby, and LOVED IT! So I knew what I'd be looking for this time around. Oh MAN, have they improved on it! When Em was a baby, it had hardly any padding, so I had to add my own. Well, now, not only do they have LOADS of WONDERFUL padding, they also have it covered with an oh-so-dreamy fabric. Oh man, is this baby gonna be spoiled!! 

Danny really really liked this bedding set, and I can't say I blame him! It's ADORABLE! The picture on their site really doesn't do it justice. Obviously, if we have a girl, the bedding set will change to be something more feminine (and I have something in mind already), but for a boy, we thought this was really adorable.

As far as the bunny bedding I'd posted before, the colors in person are really not so great...the bunnies are a pea soup color...and I'm not a big fan of green, so that just wouldn't do.  BUT...we did find the puppy bedding set that's above, and it's a ten piece set (even has a lamp and mobile) for about $80, which I thought TOTALLY wonderful (and it's a LOT cheaper than the bunny set). We're also going to collect things like that a la carte (piece by piece from places like Target) to fill in anything that the set doesn't include (though that isn't a whole lot...the set is wonderful!).

BUT...not to worry...this kid's gonna have LOADS of bunnies surrounding him!!  Oh, hehe...literally, even! LOL...

I told my dad that we REALLY wanted to name the baby (if a boy) Isaac William, and he wasn't totally hot about the idea...but conceded that it did sound nice, and that if we liked it that much, go for it.  So, that's final! 

I know it seems really silly to have so much planned out so far in advance...but it's something that really helps me be able to relax about having another baby. And right now, in trying to conceive (and even quite probably currently being pregnant), relaxing is really the best thing. We walked all around, checked out some things, and I'm really happy that the biggest things, the things I thought would be really difficult to figure out and decide on, we've already got decided and in the plan. 

And then, given that the store had an attached Toys R Us, we couldn't resist letting Em have some fun in the toy sections. 

Oh my...this is gonna be so much fun!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 26, 2009)

i like the bedding set, lol good luck finding nice bunny stuff i was not able to find too much with bunnies on it


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, guys...it looks as if we might have accomplished our goal...

A few weeks ago, I started to feel some movement right where a baby would be...but at first didn't want to put much thought into it, as I'd been still getting my periods as usual. BUT...then I got kicked in the hand by something that felt quite solid...so I've been doing research since then, and it turns out that it's not all that uncommon for women to have their period during pregnancy! Some women even had them as far along as seven months...some during the entirety of their pregnancy!

Tomorrow evening, we're going to go get a blood test to tell for sure...but I'm quite sure I'm pregnant, and given that I've been feeling kicking for about a month, that would mean that I'm at least four months along! Which would mean that I got pregnant sometime in November...BEFORE Danny and I even talked about having another! Makes me really glad we both decided to go for it! :shock:

So, though this time is really sad for us both, and we're going through so much sadness and loss...we've also quite probably got something to celebrate! And, given that Danny and I are quite sure that I had at least one or two periods while I was pregnant with Em (she was 9lbs 14oz, and her eyes were open and she was totally alert and aware from the moment she was born...that, combined with her being incredibly early in various developmental things, made me think of it), it's not all that unprobable for it to happen to me again.

If the test tomorrow says positive, I think the doctor will have a difficult time figuring out my due date. And, given that my body was just fine and more than happy to carry Em for 10 or 11 months, I think the doctor will probably go by size and general development to figure out when to induce labor.

So, there ya go...the big news. Given that I'm craving milk (which I HATE) and cake (this from a woman with little to no sweet tooth) in a HUGE WAY, and am having a LARGE aversion to salt (which is something I LOVE), I'm quite sure it'll be a positive on that test tomorrow! Good thing I've been taking prenatals for a few months now! (I was taking them just in case, and to be sure I had the right levels of vitamins and such ahead of time.)

In the midst of such sadness...we have happy news.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2009)

I will cross my fingers.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeek! So exciting! What TIME do we get the news? :waiting:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2009)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Yeek! So exciting! What TIME do we get the news? :waiting:


:yeahthat:!!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh my goodness...look what I just found...
> 
> Imagine being surrounded by this as a baby!


Oh my gosh!! Where did you find this!! I want one for my future kids!!! Soooooo freaking adddoooraaabllee!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope you get the news you want! 

On a note about the "movements" - sometimes colon spasms can feel just like a kick.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 10, 2009)

Rosie, do you know yet? Spill the beans, lady! Are you going to a doctor for a blood test or peeing on a stick? I know you said blood test, but I'm just making sure. For some reason I thought you took a pregnancy test back in January and it was negative, but maybe you just got your period and figured you weren't pregnant? We had a pregnancy scare a month ago, it was so weird. I've taken multiple tests though and something should definitely have shown up by now if I was!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I think she's peeing on a stick LOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Rosie, do you know yet? Spill the beans, lady! Are you going to a doctor for a blood test or peeing on a stick? I know you said blood test, but I'm just making sure. For some reason I thought you took a pregnancy test back in January and it was negative, but maybe you just got your period and figured you weren't pregnant? We had a pregnancy scare a month ago, it was so weird. I've taken multiple tests though and something should definitely have shown up by now if I was!


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

WELL, FIND OUT....WE WANT TO KNOW :biggrin2:!!!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 11, 2009)

What an exciting decision  Congratulations!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2009)

Rosie, do you know yet? Not to be obnoxious or rush you since I'm sure you have other things to do, but POKE POKE POKE.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL!! You guys crack me up!!

I've taken two pee-stick tests, both negative. And one urine test last night (also negative). BUT...urine tests will say negative when you're someone that has period during your pregnancy (which I've a history of, so even more probable for me). 

They took a tube of blood to do a pregnancy blood test...but I won't know the results for, she said, at least a week! UGH!! Here's hoping that for some reason, my test flies through, and I get the results in DAYS instead of a WEEK. 

leaseplease:

Given how many things are occurring that indicate that I'm pregnant, I'm almost at the point of just planning and starting to purchase things, lol. ESPECIALLY given that if I'm as far along as I suspect, I'm only going to have four or five months to plan and purchase things for him/her! UGH!!

As far as names...I made more decisions. I swear, I've been all over the place with names. Right now, here's what we've decided:

Boy: Isaac Daniel (Daniel is Danny's dad's middle name, and Danny's INSISTING on Isaac, lol)
Girl: Anne Elizabeth (Elizabeth Ann being Danny's late mom's name, and I'm a big fan of Anne of Green Gables)

It was so cute...Danny had a horrible case of the hiccups last night. It went from the moment he got home until the moment we were done at the clinic. And when we got home, we were getting ready for bed, laying down, and he said, "Hunny?" And I said, "Huh?" And Danny whispered, "I'm _really _excited!!" Hehe...it was so adorable. It's really neat seeing him so excited...and he's SO insistent that we're having a boy, lol!!

Ugh...A WEEK!!! :grumpy:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw, sorry the tests were negative! Hopefully the blood test will say something different. A week, seriously?! That's such a long time! What did the doctor say? I love Isaac Daniel and Anne Elizabeth. Would you call her Anne or Annie? Both are very sweet. It seems like everyone's been having boys lately so maybe you will too!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahhh well hopefully it won't take that long!!
I can't wait!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aw, sorry the tests were negative! Hopefully the blood test will say something different. A week, seriously?! That's such a long time! What did the doctor say? I love Isaac Daniel and Anne Elizabeth. Would you call her Anne or Annie? Both are very sweet. It seems like everyone's been having boys lately so maybe you will too!


Ya know...I'm not sure whether I'll call her Anne or Annie. I suspect both, really. I'll only know once she's born.

Danny and I were laughing the other day, because he said that the baby will probably have these big ol' ears of his, hehe! I just love Danny's ears...

I wonder if he/she will have green eyes like his, or brown like mine, or hazel (since hazel brown/green eyes run in my family).

I didn't actually visit a doctor...just a clinic that does the tests. But the nurse I spoke with sat down with me and said, "So...the urine test was negative..." And I said, "Yeah, I expected that." She gave me the funniest look! And then I told her I have a history of having periods during pregnancy, and that's why I wanted the blood test, and she nodded, understanding then. LOL. She must've thought I was crazy for that brief moment! LOL!!

So exciting...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Rosie, not to be a bummer, but seriously, TRY not to get your hopes up. I hate to see you get let down. If I am wrong, you can celebrate and tell me how wrong I am..... 

If you were that far along, you would have positive tests regardless of your period - the tests measure hCG and that has nothing to do with the lack or presence of your period. It is the hormone that is produced from a growing fetus. Even with miscarriage, there is still enough hCG in the body for a time to give you positive urine tests.

Unless you were JUST now pregnant (like 2 weeks) I would assume it's correct.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'd try not to get too excited either, I agree with what Pennie said.

When the pee-on-a stick kinds come up with so many negatives, it's normally a pretty good sign you're not pregnant - or you're only a week or so along.

That's insane to have to wait that long for a blood test! When I was having them done last time I had a miscarriage, I had them done every 3 days to check on my HCG levels, to see that they were indeed going down and I was miscarrying. I'd test in the morning and the nurse would call me that afternoon.

Are you not having any other signs? Larger, tender breats? Weight gain? Belly expanding? Skin colour changes? Nothing?

I really hope you are though as I know that dispointed feeling when you find out you aren't.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't ectopic pregnancies give negative pee-on-the-stick kind of pregnancy tests? Ectopic (tubal) pregnancies are when the fertilized egg doesn't make it all the way to the uterus. It basically implants in the fallopian tube and is normally miscarried, or if that doesn't happen, the pregnancy needs to be ended.  There have only been less than a half-dozen of cases where the mother carried the child long enough to have it live outside the womb. There were two cases last year... They are both mentioned in an article the following paragraphs.

My sister had an ectopic pregnancy with her first baby and obviously lost the embryo. They didn't catch the pregnancy from the pee tests. She had to get a blood test done. She was also bleeding like she was having her period. 

Here is an article about ectopic (tubal) pregnancies, for those of you who don't know what they are.

I'm not trying to be a dark little raincloud, but I am just sharing my random bits of information...

On a side note, the coolest word EVER has to be oocyte! It is pronounced _oo-oo-site_ and is the "medical term" for a human egg cell. I just had to share because it just sounds too cool to pass up!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, eptopic could very well be negative, and I thought of thatbut if she was past her 1st trimester, she'd have already had to go in for a rupture from it. (Thinking of the "kicking" time frame)

Most people don't feel the first movements until about 14 or 15 weeks and that is the movement..... not really kicks.


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awe thats good news you want to make Em a big sister. 
Yeah, those pee-on-the-stick things don't help much, my aunt -for fun- kept taking one every month while she was pregnant, and the last one she took right before my cousins were born and it said negative. . . 
Well, good luck =)


----------



## BethM (Mar 12, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Girl: Anne Elizabeth (Elizabeth Ann being Danny's late mom's name, and I'm a big fan of Anne of Green Gables)



I'm Elizabeth Anni. 

My middle name is my German grandmother's first name, and is pronounced "ahh-nee." I used to really hate it, I know TONS of people whose middle name is Anne or Ann or Annie, and I was the odd one out. Now I like that it's different.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 17, 2009)

News????


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree, I want news too!

If you suspect you're this far along I'd be pushing for an ultrasound rather than waiting on those bloods, they seem to be taking forever.

So exciting!


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 17, 2009)

^ Aggreed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thinking of you Rosie, wow, if you're with child, what a new dream, yay!

Keep us posted when you find out, we're freakin out here!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 20, 2009)

We're still patiently waiting! 
inkelepht::inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 20, 2009)

Any news? *taps foot*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2009)

:waiting: update needed


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 22, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

Rosie is a busy woman with alot on her plate. I am sure she will update when she can.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 23, 2009)

Aren't we all these days .


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay or Nay ?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2009)

Any news yet Rosie? 

Gosh this is the longest I've waited to hear the results for a Pregnacy test, especially if you had the Blood test.

Susan


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2009)

JUST found out the results a few days ago (boy, did that take a long time!!), and they were negative. 

BUT...we're not gonna stop trying!! We'll still be hoping for the best!! 

Hugs to everyone!

Rosie*


----------



## trailsend (Mar 30, 2009)

Best of luck to you guys Rosie! Lots of paws crossed here for you!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rosie is a busy woman with alot on her plate. I am sure she will update when she can.


Too true. We're still waiting for the bonus for the end of the job Danny just finished, which is what we'll use to move. So, we're still in the stinky motel room...but we're doing okay. 

The buns are surprisingly happy being in the carriers as long as they have. Not a grumpy bun among them. Even MAISIE has calmed down A LOT in the past week. I see all four of them laying down and being calm, I even see plenty of Dead Bunny Flops! It's so nice to see them happy. I think they're really happy to be with us again...I hated not seeing them whenever I wanted. I'm happy they're home!! 

The day I got the results, I was really sad...felt like I lost my four girls all over again. BUT...then I reminded myself that I get to keep on tryin' for a baby! Hey...nothin' boring about that! Won't hear me complaining!! LOL!

So, yeah...we've got a ton going on. It takes me four hours to pick up Em everyday, and that includes walking about two miles total...which wears me out so much, I can't even fathom making the additional trek to the library! LOL. (Hey...I'm losing even more weight with all this exercise, though! Can't complain about that!  )

It's frustrating being stuck in the situation we're in...but we just hang onto each other, and remind ourselves constantly of the good things we have going for us. 

So...please have patience with how infrequently I can make it to a computer. I'm tryin'!!

Hugs, everyone!

Rosie*

P.S. Thanks for the crossed paws, Trailsend!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

I knew you would post when you could. Stay strong.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I knew you would post when you could. Stay strong.


Thank you. I really appreciate it. :hug:

We're tryin'. It's hard...but one day at a time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

maherwoman wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I knew you would post when you could. Stay strong.
> ...



That's all any of us can do.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Rosie, I'm sorry your tests were negative, but things will happen when they are supposed to! 

We're thinking of you and Danny and Em and the bunnies..... and we hope things get better real soon!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry about the negative tests.
Thats ok, before you know it you will be holding a baby in your arms. 

I hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 11, 2009)

Very exciting!

Denise


----------

